# Been Awol for a while! But i have a new van!



## sentient (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi everyone! You might remember my older posts about my small Daihatsu extol conversion... Sadly i got that scrapped back in october but 6 weeks ago(roughly) i bought a new van, an old LDV convoy 16 seater minibus! and have been working on it every chance i get whilst filming it all and taking pictures along the way 

Theres a few videos on my youtube channel if you would like to check them out!

Diary of a van man - YouTube

And i post a lot of photos on instagram too @thediaryofavanman

Cheers!

Leon


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Happy travels pal


----------



## rockape (Apr 13, 2016)

Its a credit, top man , I cant wait to see it finished, ,,,,,,,,,,, by the way ,was that a milk carton with piss in it under the sink?:lol-053:


----------



## sentient (Apr 14, 2016)

cheers! hahahahah no that was apple juice! :lol-053:


----------



## rockape (Apr 14, 2016)

sentient said:


> cheers! hahahahah no that was apple juice! :lol-053:


same thing.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## Admin (Aug 18, 2017)

I really enjoy the honesty and "realness" of your videos.

Thanks for making them.

I hope our members support you and subscribe to your channel.


----------

